# testing chronograph



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

how reliable are chronographs from one unit to another? just used mine for the first time last night and was just wondering how "on" it is. Is there a band setup/length/ammo combination that i could make and compare to others results?

For example, does anyone know what speed they are getting with: TBG, 1" wide sraight cut, 8" from tie to pouch, 28" draw, and 1/2" steel?

Happy New Year!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, I am sorry I can't give you a direct answer, but I could hopefully give you some suggestions that will help until you get more replies.

First, I think I have read somewhere there is something like a .05%/.5% tolerance between different chronographs, but as with any kind of testing it would be good for you to do the same shots on various chronies. so owning 2 wont hurt









Next, this idea popped in my head, but not sure how the outcome would be, is to stand the chrony upright and drop an object and get its reading. Though the numbers will be low you could get an idea how "sensitive" your device is... adding a little math/physics you can figure out what the output should be..

Here is a link to aid in the paperwork http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equations_for_a_falling_body


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

The Gopher said:


> how reliable are chronographs from one unit to another? just used mine for the first time last night and was just wondering how "on" it is. Is there a band setup/length/ammo combination that i could make and compare to others results?
> 
> For example, does anyone know what speed they are getting with: TBG, 1" wide sraight cut, 8" from tie to pouch, 28" draw, and 1/2" steel?
> 
> Happy New Year!


There are so many variables involved that knowing what another shooter is getting with an identical setup would be of little use. A few degrees temperature difference would exceed the accuracy of the Chrony, Chrony claims better than 99.5% accuracy.



> Every SHOOTING CHRONY® measures the speed of bullets, arrows, shotgun & airgun pellets, paintballs, et cetera, from 30/fps. to 7000/fps. and with better than 99.5% accuracy.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

i cant give you exact speeds right now, but i can tell you that my normal target bands, 25mm wide, straight cut to 9inch tied: average a speed of about 220 fps at my draw, can achieve over 260fps, all with 9mm lead, and will get more than 800shots per band set! Good enough for my daily needs...


----------

